# Not out door related but who needs a wheel chair ramp? Free



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

So our house came with a ramp. We don't use or need this. I'd like to give it to someone who could need it. If you know a friend, relative, neighbor or ward member... who ever.

The ramp is 14ft long and almost 30" wide with a hight of 25"
The flat section is 9ft wide and 46" deep.

























I've uploaded some pics, hope they work. It looks like it's two main pieces. You'd need to remove it your self as I have this incredible ability to destroy stuff when in comes to carpentry things

Message me if your interested.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hondodawg (Mar 13, 2013)

How do I delete this thread?

Btw it went to a family in need


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

